# How many lumens do you own?



## torchsarecool (Jul 2, 2015)

Don't know if this has been asked before, I couldn't find any threads

My total collection has 9297 lumens. Is anyone else bored enough to work theirs

That's an average 664 lumens each light


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 2, 2015)

Good idea for a thread, but it would take forever for me to try and add that up. I would also need to find a China to Actual conversion calculator. OR do they have a APP for that?


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 2, 2015)

Lol. There are bound to be some big numbers amongst long established cpfer's


----------



## dc38 (Jul 2, 2015)

~34,000 lumens. It is actually surprisingly difficult to amass lumens lol

6200 m43
2200 tm11
1700 SRK
7300 MM15VN
1743 K40VN
735 SRT7
747 TK41
535 RRT0
565 RRT01
82 E2LAA
486 DEFIANTST
582 DEFIANT 5C
947 JR MAG
892 VOB SB
1820 MX25L3
650 M18
437 SING
280 P1
273 P1
162 PENLIGHT
295 P1
679 EA4
732 EA4
943 TN12
374 SWM VR11
170 BD1P
240 BD1
232 BD1
237 DEREEJAV
196 DEREEJAVMINI
489 P6 UF HOST
371 UF C8
134 UF C8
115 4D MAG
65 2DLEDMAG
250 ET p1002a
250 ET p1002a
250 ET p1002a
28 rayus c01
78 mis
79 mis
227 st2a

Plus a few more unrecalled.


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 2, 2015)

dc38 said:


> ~34,000 lumens. It is actually surprisingly difficult to amass lumens lol



I presume that's a low average then


----------



## dc38 (Jul 2, 2015)

torchsarecool said:


> I presume that's a low average then



Relative to the serious collectors...definitely!


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 2, 2015)

Puts my lot to shame. My brightest is a tm11 stock 2500 lumen


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 2, 2015)

Don't forget your house light bulbs bulbs and vehicular lighting! Stack of 150 bulbs @1400 lm each? 

That's cheating, isn't it?


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 2, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Don't forget your house light bulbs bulbs and vehicular lighting! Stack of 150 bulbs @1400 lm each?
> 
> That's cheating, isn't it?



Aye it is

Thought somebody might have replied in the six figures by now


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm currently around 22,000lm total for my flashlights and headlamps.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 2, 2015)

Where's HKJ..


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 2, 2015)

I have over 9 million Chinalumens. No idea what it is in reality as I don't have an integrating sphere (yet.)


----------



## Imon (Jul 2, 2015)

So what would you call someone rich in lumens?
A lumenaire?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2015)

Imon said:


> So what would you call someone rich in lumens?
> A lumenaire?


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 7, 2015)

Hmm. This thread died a death pretty quick 

I got over 10k lumens now thanks to new purchase


----------



## markr6 (Jul 8, 2015)

I just lost about 4400lm after returning my M43. But I have 4000lm coming with a TM16


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm in sad shape, my brightest is my TN4A...all together...I guess I'm pushing 3500. It's just so sad


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 15, 2015)

Badbeams3 said:


> I'm in sad shape, my brightest is my TN4A...all together...I guess I'm pushing 3500. It's just so sad


We're in same boat friend...

I'm not counting MagLite and Nuwai types.. And that puts me around 5000-5500.
I've a Olight on way that'll bump it up another 1200 but still on low side.


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 15, 2015)

All of them.

:devil:


----------



## efoo (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't know exactly how many lumens as I like to think I own the sun :nana:

Otherwise for my paltry collection of 4 torches:
Thrunite TN4A NW - 1050lm
Fenix LD20 - 180lm
TrustFire S-A2 - claimed 230lm but I reckon it's more like 130lm
Dolphin Micro with LED bulb replacement - 30lm


----------



## jonwkng (Jul 16, 2015)

Hmm... I'll probably be a while to add all these up. Erm, probably not. 

Let's see... Here are some that Justin (*jmpaul*) has run the numbers for in his home-made sphere. Picked a few of my favourites. 

1. Tk75vn77
21530 Lumens @ turn on
19573 Lumens @ 30 sec

2. X60MVn
8390 Lumens @ turn on
7881 Lumens @ 30 sec

3. X10vn 12x XPL Mule
4045 Lumens @ turn on
3079 Lumens @ 30 sec

4. Deft-X 
476 Lumens @ turn on
448 Lumens @ 30 sec

5.
... ... ..


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 16, 2015)

59,923....give or take.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 16, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> I have over 9 million Chinalumens. No idea what it is in reality as I don't have an integrating sphere (yet.)



That would be 9. 9 lumens. Lmao


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 17, 2015)

9! 9 lumens! Ah! Ah! Ah!







Chinalumen jokies.  They say 9 lumens, it's actually point 8. 

Trivia: The Count was the only character on Sesame Street who had a college degree.

in ac*count*ing!

Ah! Ah! Ah!


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 17, 2015)

Eight bytes every one bit. ☺


----------



## markcorndog (Aug 8, 2015)

so far 5820 lumens but about to get bigger soon with all vn modified lights


----------



## electromage (Aug 10, 2015)

I've never thought about this before. I have a detailed inventory, so now I'm going through my spreadsheet and looking them up  Some are hard to find, it's a rather new thing for manufacturers to test and advertise. I've also done quite a few mods. I'll report back with my findings.

Edit:

So it looks like I've got 42,518.2 lm total, 412.8 lm average per light.


----------



## magellan (Aug 21, 2015)

Creative idea for a thread! I noticed it a while back but only just got around to figuring it out.

If I figure my average light has around 200 lumens (and many have a lot more), and then adding in the 10 or so lights that have 3000 to 20,000 lumens, it would be around 150,000 to 200,000 lumens.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 26, 2021)

Let's see where things stand since 2015 now that shower head pop can lights can equal 10's of thousands and the 1000 lumen barrier has been smashed. 
I never went for max lumens so if I even counted it would not be more than 20k or so.


----------



## 3_gun (Sep 26, 2021)

Over 25000L not counting any incan or lights rated under 1k/L .. sitting on my desk


----------



## Olumin (Sep 26, 2021)

Like 10k or so. I dont have any super bright lights. Havnt seen a lot thats much over 1k thats interesting, mostly just ANSI 30 sec. stepdown numbers. Now a 5k single-LED searchlight with handle and cooling on 4x regular 21700s with constant regulated output over 1hour + no-nonsense interface is something id like.


----------



## frippe75 (Sep 26, 2021)

Currently have 4x Cree 3590 in the top bin so thats about 15000*4.
Then a few China ones. Maybe 3000 each x 10
And just in .... OSRAM square EC 430 lumen each 100 pieces. 

133.000 lumens... But not in the form of flashlights.... Still counts?


----------



## richbuff (Sep 27, 2021)

Whatever the sum of MS18 + R90TS + two X65 + two GT94 + two HK90 + two MS03 + MS06 + X45 + X50 + M43 + D18 + two NSX53 + FW21Pro + three EC03 + MT07 + KR190 + FT02S + MF05 + MT90Plus + FW3 W2.1 + FW4 W2.1 + E4K + TM9K + TM06 50 + K75 + K70 + MMU-X3 + MMU-X3 50 + TK75 70 + P60 quad XPL + TN42 + MK34 + SX25L3C + MM15 + MM15 MB + MX25L4C + S2Baton + TN36UT +EC50 +D4V2 W2 is.


----------

